# New Aw 4 Gears



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Take A Look At These, Wow Are They Going To Be Cool. Any Thoughts On This Release ARE Welcome.

Wheelz63


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

You can't be serious?


----------



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

*new 4 gear*

Anybody got any pinesoll? yeck!!:freak:
glbb


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

*?*

GrAffiti on cars is just silly.might fly on the long bus,hearse or vw van.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Wow, those are wild.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Whoever had the idea to do these must be on crack!! Those are the ugliest paint themes I ever seen..

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well.... I can kinda see a horror clix clown driving the ford pick up....


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

WesJY said:


> Whoever had the idea to do these must be on crack!! Those are the ugliest paint themes I ever seen..
> 
> Wes



ditto


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Looks like there was an explosion in the paint factory.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Every time I begin to decide to quit HO and just stick with 1/43rd AW or Racemasters starts showing really cool upcoming releases. I think these cars look really great. Especially the trucks.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I just went back and read all the previuos comments. Looks like I may be able to get these cheap.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

No,no,no,no,no,no.no!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

some I kinda like, most... I don't


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Nothing appeals to me there.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I'll pass, just like the Fast and Furious.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

If Cheech and Chong were here, I think they would have to make more.lol
>Tom<


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Should look great in the display case of my local Hobby Store.... right next to the Dirty Dukes release he could never move... Good Lord... :drunk:


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Pic speaks for itself!:wave:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

My opinion would be do a pre order, if you can't get them sold before I wouldn't buy them. These are losers in my opinion and will sit in your basement.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*4 letter word*

If there ever was a need to use a certain four letter word starting with "s" to describe slot cars this is it. 

Why didn't they put a Super III chassis under there and AW could then claim the worst looking and worst running release in slot car history.

Auto World should be ashammed. Graffiti is proved to lower property values and the same will prove true here.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Jim Norton said:


> Auto World should be ashammed. Graffiti is proved to lower property values and the same will prove true here.
> 
> Jim Norton
> Huntsville, AL


LOL! :lol:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Yikes!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Things that make you go hmmmmmmmmm .................


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Wow, After getting the flames t-jets, seeing the last 4-gears, and seeing the next Mopar X-traction group, I see these and wonder: Who hit their head when they fell down? These look like someone was doing those '80's paintings by flicking paint loaded paintbrushes at the wall, and the cars were sitting on a table nearby.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ghettotastic!!!

Glad I went back to Tomy/AFX and Tyco/Mattel cars I've also started getting into BSRT. 

I never particularly cared for the AW line, found their cars to be difficult to run. They just don't have the same feel as the old Aurora Pancake cars. Don't get me wrong, I love the old Aurora T-Jet line. I just don't much care for Auto World.

I'll just keep building G3's now, I'm on my second one this week.:thumbsup:


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

Are you kidding??? No thanks. I'll wait for the next release


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

*No thanks*

Thumbs down for me...


----------



## 66GTODON (Jan 21, 2005)

Wow man , Cool tie-dyed cars . Thought I was having a flashback from the sixty's . All we need now is some HO scale hippies , or flower children and woodstock . Now that would be some scenery for the track .

GTODON 

Don


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Any chance this is AW's April Fools joke?!

I hope so!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

At first glance the tagging looks random, but for what it's worth. ( about .25 cents) the cuda is tagged "CUDA", and the mustang is tagged "MUSTANG". "SCOOL" on the bus is the last one I can make sense of. At least the tags aren't just random scribbling....


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

While I am not particularly fond of most of these paint schemes I am totally cool with AW trying out some new ideas to cater to different tastes. I think too many people, especially grumpy old men, are far too narrow minded and set in their ways and resistant to anything new and different. We all forget that we grew up in a generation listening to, in the words of our elders, "devils music," and liking midsize cars with full sized motors that were anything but thrifty and proper. 

Lighten up and try to understand that this hobby needs to be open and inclusive of people with new and different perceptions about what is cool and attractive. Personally, I love the F&F series cars because of what tuner cars represent for the current up and coming generation of automotive enthusiasts. If I was 17 and a gear head, tuning a Toyota or Mazda would be in my focus and budget because I would not have a rich cash cow dad to buy me that $45000 retro Mustang or Challenger that's catering to the fat middle age last generation guys looking to recapture lost youth.


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*Auto World's "CARFITTI" release....*

Good Morning!

I happen to think these will do well. They are bright colored, they are easy to see on the track and my kids like them too! They are not for everyone but I see them as another line of cars that will appeal to a different crowd. If nothing else, we can break them down for chassis and bodies. LOL....

For those of you that don't like them, just be patient. Auto World will sooner or later make a release that you will have to have. I know, I know...You have emailed them what you want them to do but they have not responded....Hey, join the club. All I have requested is that they do all the cars that they did in die cast while Tom owned JL....Still no answer...LOL.

Hey, lets have some fun! I am sure Richard (Wheelz63) and I can put up some prizes for the WORST paint job on a AW slot car body....any takers? Post your photos here so Richard and I can judge them. Let see if you can do better than the artist did for AW. Come on...get going....Spring is here...have some fun. Email me with any questions. Looking forward to seeing what you guys can come up with.

PS I will donate a case of the Carffiti Release (12 cars) to the winner!

Later,
Jeff


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

slotcarman12078 said:


> At first glance the tagging looks random, but for what it's worth. ( about .25 cents) the cuda is tagged "CUDA", and the mustang is tagged "MUSTANG". "SCOOL" on the bus is the last one I can make sense of. At least the tags aren't just random scribbling....


Look at the VW van and blow up the picture.
It looks like it says Tom Daniels, so maybe he designed all these paint schemes.
Wadda think?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, I can see that now. While I'm not into 4 gears, this bunch is kinda growing on me a little. I have a feeling these will look better in hand than they do in the pics.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I just hope everybody except me strips them.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

wheelz63 said:


> Any Thoughts *On This Release* ARE Welcome.


I believe the thread author asked for opinions on *the CARS*... not opinions on the "grump level", mindset, or perceived short memory of anyone who says they don't like them. We can all actually do quite well without admonishments and finger wagging on behalf of poor old Autoworld. Just like MC Jeff says, they absolutely will make something for everyone eventually. In the meantime, if you ask me if I like anything they're doing... I'm gonna answer that question and I hope eveyone else does too (one way or the other)... Hopefully the answers can be given minus any follow-up armchair analysis of those opinions, people's age, or pants size.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Well said Nuther, I for one only buy what I like! Dang did I say that??


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Do they come with Homies?


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Those cars look gangsta'


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

partspig said:


> I for one only buy what I like!


I follow that same philosophy, but I like everything!:freak: Now if I could only get my wallet to cooperate! As for the "Carffiti" design, it's different. I like that on it's own. I certainly don't have anything else in my collection that looks like that! And I'm sure my kids will try and scarf 'em up if I'm not watching 

-Paul


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Geeze guys don't you know they with the NEW "Bullet" arm in these things? All I can say is your gonna be sorry to miss out on these cuz your gonna get passed.



There now that should make them fly off the shelves


Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Duplicate


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I think a few of these cars, maybe the scool bus and cuda...










... and a few of these decals, well placed, as in ZIllas thread...










May make a good abandoned car on a dark corner of a track somewhere.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks like AW and the Easter Bunny are in cahoots!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Is the black, blue, and white one the Cuda??? RM


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

I like the scool bus and the caddy. Very different and cool.


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

I will pass on the circa 1991 ghettotastic paint.

's s s salt and peppa hea!"


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Is the black, blue, and white one the Cuda??? RM


i "Think", it's the "Puke-Green", Black & Yeller 1 Randy.:freak:
Bubba


----------



## CJM (Sep 5, 2006)

they remind me of this.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm just waiting for the Monster trucks due out in November, granted it will probably be further down the road, but I'll be patient...


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I think the paint schemes is an attempt to go after today's youth. Look at all of your different sports stars today and allmost allof them have multiple tattoes. Even the best players in the NFL,NBA and yes the WWE have them.The WWE, don't laugh they get decent ratings so somebody is watching. Face it AW has us they are trying to find a new niche didn't the drag racing sets catch on? I'm really not a fan of the paint schemes but perhaps they will grow on me.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

We all scoff now but in a few years they just might might become sought after collector pieces.:freak::wave::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

buzzinhornet said:


> We all scoff now but in a few years they just might might become sought after collector pieces.:freak::wave::thumbsup:



Your right. Always the undesireable becomes the most desireable.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Maybe these are to help pay for all those big corporate paint schemes on the other drag cars?


----------



## 2racer (Jun 15, 2008)

If it takes wild paint jobs to attract younger racers go for it. I know when I was a kid my dad didnt think much of my paint jobs either.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I just may get the yellow school bus for Yucks and grins:tongue:


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

bump bump


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

I am not a fan of them, But each to their own, We have them on order. But I cant wait for the new Dodge Fever cars. They will be in next week hopefully.. Those are some cool looking cars.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

no longer available


----------

